# renseignements sur possibilités apple TV



## dolbyEX (14 Mai 2012)

bonjour a tous

je suis malvoyant, et je m'intéresse depuis peu au différents matériel de chez apple car ils intégrent une synthèse vocale (voiceover) qui m'est très utile

je posséde un ipod nano ainsi qu'un ipad 2 et bientot un iphone 4s et un airport extrème
et j'aimerais acheter une apple TV

1. l'apple TV 1ere génération est-elle encore intéressante (j'en ai vu en occaz) ?

2. qu'apporte le jailbreak d'un apple tv ?

3. après un jailbreak, voiceover fonctionne t'il toujours ?

4. mon but est de pourvoir lire des fichiers audio, essentiellement mp3 et flac. ainsi que des videos, mais est il possible de lire des MKV , des fichiers m2ts, des vob, des rip dvd et blu ray (image iso) ? des divx ?

4. tout cela a partir d'un NAS (synology ds409) ?

et évidemment avec l'aide de voiceover.

5. avec la fonction miror, est ce que tout ce que je fais, regarde ou écoute sur mon ipad/iphone passe sur la TV ? (je regarde des videos via une application d'informations et d'actualités)

6. est ce compliquer de jailbreaker ?
d'avance, un grand merci pouir vos réponses et votre aide


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Avec mon expérience sur une atv2 :


1: non. Pas de fonction AirPlay
2: permet d'avoir accès à des fonctions non disponibles (lecture divx par exemple)
3: oui
4: lecture de fichiers audios de ta bibliothèque iTunes, lecture de tes play list iTunes sont possibles. Lecture divx via xbmc ou plex. J'utilise le dernier et c'est une merveille. 
4: depuis un NAS je ne sais pas, mais cela fonctionne sur un disque partag&#279; en réseau sur une livebox. 
5: la fonction mirror : connait pas.. Je pense que tu veux dire AirPlay. Oui, tout ce qui est lu sur un iPad peut être envoy&#279; sur l'atv. Une appli comme la Tv d'orange ne prend pas en charge cette fonction. Celle de canal plus l'accepte. 
6: non. C'est plein de tuto. 


Voilà pour ma part.


----------

